# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ανταλλάσω-Ζητάω πουλιά > [ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ] Κοκατίλς αλλά και κουτάβια :)

## vag990

Γεια σας και πάλι μετά από αρκετό καιρό.
Λόγω του ότι στην οικογένεια προστέθηκαν 2 νέα μέλη (2 αγόραροι κούκλοι) αλλά και 6 κουτάβια από την... μπαλού,
πρέπει να δώσω κάποια από αυτά (όχι τα παιδιά βρε) γιατί ο ελεύθερος χρόνος μας πλέον είναι ελάχιστος.

Χαρίζονται λοιπόν 5 κοκατίλ, το ένα είναι ήρεμο ταϊσμένο από εμάς και 2 κουτάβια από μητέρα πίτμπουλ και πατέρα λυκόσκυλο (του γείτονα...)
Για το που θα καταλήξουν τα πουλιά και τα σκυλιά (αν τυχόν είναι αρκετές οι προτάσεις) θα εμπιστευτώ την κρίση 1-2 παλαιότερων μελών γιατί θέλω να τα δώσω και όχι να τα ξεφορτωθώ.
Ελπίζω να έγινα κατανοητός




By vag990 at 2011-11-27


By vag990 at 2011-11-27


By vag990 at 2011-11-28


By vag990 at 2011-11-28


By vag990 at 2011-11-28

----------


## μαρια ν

καλησπερα θα με ενδιεφερε ενα κοκατιλ ειτε αρσενικο ειτε θηλυκο γιατι εχω ενα ζευγαρι που 
τσακωνονται συνεχεια εαν θελεις στειλε μου ενα pm  για να τα πουμε.

----------


## greekn1c

Σου εστειλα π.μ

----------


## Tzazleas

Ενδιαφερομαι για ενα κοκατιλ αν υπαρχει ακομα και το ήρεμο! Διοτι θελω να ασχοληθω μαζι του...
Ηδη ασχολουμαι με 2 budgies και θα ηθελα και αλλον ενα στην παρεα!
Αν μπορεις στειλε μου και εσυ πμ να μιλησουμε!

----------


## vikitaspaw

να μαι κ εγω....κ καποιος θα με διωξει απ το σπιτιιιιιι....θελω κ γω ενα κοκατιλακι αν εχεις ανοιχτοχρωμο κατα προτιμηση. Ευχαριστω!! Αν βεβαια δε βρεις δε θα με πειραζε κ δυο να τα κανω ζευγαρακι με τα δικα μου

----------


## Mits_Pits

Οι φωτος δεν φαινονται!!!!

----------


## velzevoula

Καλησπέρα, θα με ενδιεφερε και εμενα ενα κοκατιλακι εαν ειναι ακομα διαθεσιμο καποιο...κατα προτιμηση ανοιχτοχρωμο γιατι τα 2 που ηδη εχω ειναι γκρι,βεβαια εαν ειναι δυσκολο δεν πειραζει,οτι ειναι διαθεσιμο...θα ζει μαζι τα δικα μου σε ενα αρκετα μεγαλο κλουβι (κλουβι για ζακο) μεσα στο σπιτι...ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## vag990

τώρα φαίνονται οι φωτό  :Happy:

----------


## Φάμπιο

Να σου ζησουν και να χαιρεσαι τους κουκλους σου!
Καλο ειναι να κανονισεις και την Μπαλου να της κανεις μια στειρωση γιατι κριμα ειναι τοσα σκυλακια στον δρομο!
Πιστεψε με δεν θα εχουν και τα 6 καλα σπιτια δυστυχως...

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Να προστεθω κι εγω στη λιστα?

----------


## tasos91973

Εαν υπαρχουν ακομα θα ηθελα σε παρακαλω ενα κοκατιλ θυληκο
Ευχαριστω

----------


## mitsman

Τασο εσβησα το κινητο σου γιατι δεν επιτρεπεται.. ελπιζω να υπαρχει και για εσενα και να παρεις το κοκατιλακι σου... για επικοινωνια ας σου στειλουν πμ!

----------


## ΠΟΤΗΣ

Εάν υπάρχει ακόμα κανένα κόλατιλ ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ. Δεν με πειράζει το χρώμα αρκεί να είναι ήρεμο.

----------


## zack27

Καλησπερα με τα πουλακια τι εγινε τελικα???

----------


## argife

Ενδιαφερομαι για το ημερο κοκατιλ αν δεν το εχεις δωσει  :Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

και εγω θα ηθελα ενα κοκατιλ
οποιο θες
γιατι μου αρεσουν οι παπαγαλοι 
δεν εχω το τηλεφωνο σου για να επικινονισουμε το δικο μου ειναι *********
το σταθερω το κινιτο ειναι *********

----------


## vicky_ath

Πάνο καλό είναι να μη δημοσιέυεις έτσι εύκολα προσωπικά σου στοιχεία!
Τα τηλέφωνά μας τα δίνουμε καλύτερα μέσω πμ!

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

οκ ευχαριστω δεν θα το ξανακανω

----------

